# Roo Origami Case - Kindle Fire 7 HD (2013)



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I put my shiny new (well its not really shiny since it is flat black) on my Kindle Fire 7 HD (2013) yesterday and its turning out to be a great little case. I paid $20 for it, with free Prime Shipping of course! The cover is very thin and magnet works great for auto-sleep/wake (I have a passcode lock on mine, but it does bring up the screen). 

I only have two complaints... 

1) There are no directions for how to the folding. There are a couple pictures of completed folds, but the user is left to guess how to get there. For dyslexic folk like myself, I found it a bit of a challenge. I did finally figure them out.

2) For holding it in my hand open - it would have been nice if it use the magnets to stay open. Instead it just flops around a bit. 

Over all I think this + a clear screen protector is exactly what I wanted. A thin case with a built in stand that allows easy access to the ports. It is not a thick case that will protect it from drops and spills, so I would not say it is kind friendly but overall I think it will give me a long and happy life.


----------

